# "فيسبوك" تصدر توضيحا يكشف سبب انهيار نظامها العالمي للتواصل الاجتماعي



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2021)

ذكرت "فيسبوك" أن انهيار نظامها العالمي  لمنصات التواصل الاجتماعي يعود إلى صيانة روتينية لشبكة الشركة تربط مراكز  البيانات الخاصة بها.
 وأوضحت الشركة في تدوينة نشرتها اليوم  الثلاثاء أن مهندسيها أصدروا أمرا يقضي بإلغاء جميع الاتصالات في شبكتها عن  غير قصد "مما أدى إلى قطع اتصال مراكز بيانات فيسبوك بشكل فعال على مستوى  العالم".
 وأشارت الشركة أيضا إلى أن ذلك تسبب في  فقدان الموظفين إمكانية الوصول إلى الأدوات الداخلية بما في ذلك تلك التي  يستخدمها مبرمجيها لتصحيح مثل هذه المشكلات.
 وأضافت "فيسبوك" أن أداة تدقيق البرنامج تعرضت لخلل وفشلت في إيقاف الأمر مما تسبب في انقطاع الخدمة.
 ويأتي ذلك بعد أن واجهت منصات "فيسبوك"  و"ميسينجر" و"واتس آب" و"إنستغرام" للتواصل الاجتماعي، منذ مساء الاثنين،  عطلا يعتبر الأكبر في تاريخ الشركة أسفر عن تعليق عملها على نطاق عالمي  استمر لحوالي 7 ساعات.
 وقالت الشركة لاحقا إن العطل نجم عن إجراء تغييرات في تكوين أجهزة التوجيه الأساسية، نافية أنه أصبح نتيجة لأي هجوم إلكتروني.
 وتراجعت أسهم "فيسبوك" بواقع 5.5% على  خلفية هذه التطورات ما أدى في حينه إلى خسارة رئيس الشركة، مارك زوكربيرغ،  نحو 6.4 مليار دولار.


----------

